# Sibelius Offering Certification/NAMM Training For Educators



## Peter Alexander (Jan 22, 2013)

http://community.avid.com/blogs/sibeliu ... -2013.aspx

FYI


----------



## windshore (Jan 22, 2013)

Just so it's clear, they aren't offering certification at NAMM. They're giving info about certification and training etc.


----------



## ScoringFilm (Jan 23, 2013)

Sort of seems a little pointless when, for all intents and purposes, Sibelius as a viable scoring software option is dead!

Justin


----------



## Daryl (Jan 23, 2013)

ScoringFilm @ Wed Jan 23 said:


> Sort of seems a little pointless when, for all intents and purposes, Sibelius as a viable scoring software option is dead!
> 
> Justin


Having been using Sibelius for over 16 years, I hate to agree with you, but I think that I'm going to have to. :cry: 

D


----------



## windshore (Jan 23, 2013)

Yah, I think you may be in for a surprise. Avid had several good reasons to change the team working on Sibelius and it wasn't just about money. The semi-inside rumblings actually sound pretty good for Sibelius' future. 

Of course the proof will be in the next update. We'll see if they really get it then.


----------



## Daryl (Jan 23, 2013)

windshore @ Wed Jan 23 said:


> Yah, I think you may be in for a surprise. Avid had several good reasons to change the team working on Sibelius and it wasn't just about money. The semi-inside rumblings actually sound pretty good for Sibelius' future.
> 
> Of course the proof will be in the next update. We'll see if they really get it then.


Actually, it won't because a lot of work was done before the team was fired. The proof of the pudding with be in Sibelius 9, but I think the program will be dead long before that.

D


----------



## Peter Alexander (Jan 23, 2013)

I posted the link to show what appears to me to be commitment to the program. Creating the training for a certification program is no easy task, especially for the certification to mean something, especially in educational circles where such credits can boost a teacher's pay depending on the US school district.


----------



## m0zart (Mar 6, 2014)

ScoringFilm @ Wed Jan 23 said:


> Sort of seems a little pointless when, for all intents and purposes, Sibelius as a viable scoring software option is dead!
> 
> Justin



I've been reading this in several places. But Peter has a good point with the resources it takes to create the certification program. 

In your opinion, what is the solution or alternative? Finale?


----------

